# Taig Lathe a new designed tailstock



## holmes_ca (May 16, 2013)

The original Taig Tailstock is a lot to be desired, its definitely the the downfall of an otherwise decent little lathe, so after purchasing one recently I decided I had to try to improve it, so here is my best effort, below you will see some unprofessional video of my progress, start at the top one first,

please note I have no idea what has gone wrong but the sixth video is not appearing only the link is visible, 

 [ame]http://youtu.be/BCWVzopBNBY[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/WKxHLZ9Pln0[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/jC2PVFoglIo[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/4EXRLtAv4aY[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/Mj6oKPnklLQ[/ame]

http://youtu.be/nV-IMkAC5QM

If someone can mention what I did wrong I would appreciate,

.............Edmund............Alberta


----------



## mu38&Bg# (May 16, 2013)

Deflection exists in any machine, the degree obviously varies. Between the posts and rail there is a lot that bends. I think it's a fine execution and if the extra capacity for turning is useful then you've succeeded. As with any machine if you can work with it's "character" you can make useful parts.

Greg


----------

